# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  تهنئه للأستاذ هيثم الفقي

## حازم عطاالله

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*يطيب لي أن أتقدم بخالص التهنئة للأستاذ هيثم الفقي* 
*على إشراف سعادته على القسم الخاص بمكاتب السادة المحامين* 
*نتمنى له التوفيق والسداد وننتظر منه دائما الجديد والمتميز كما عودنا*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*جزيل الشكر للأستاذ / حازم عطا الله على تهنئته الكريمه بمناسبة تولينا الاشراف على القسم الخاص بمكاتب السادة المحامين ..*
*كما نشكر ادارة المنتدى على وضع ثقتها بنا ونتمنى من الله وأن نكون دائما عند حسن ظن الأعضاء والادارة ونوفق فى اثراء المنتدى بالهادف من الموضوعات*

----------


## أم خطاب

الف مبروك 
ولو تمنيت لو تكون مشرف على الأقسام القوانين العربية لخلوها من الاشراف الحقيقي 

نتمنى للجميع الافادة من الأستاذ هيثم الفقي واكرر تهنتي  لك بالاشراف

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*جزيل الشكر* *للأخت المشرفة / أم خطاب على تهنئتها وطيب مشاعرها*  
*فعلا قسم القوانين العربية فى أمس الحاجة لاشراف حقيقى ...*

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
كل التقدير للأستاذ / هيثم الفقى - المحامى ، ومبروك الإشراف على القسم الخاص بمكتب السادة المحامين

دكتور / محمد لطفى
 المحامى بالنقض

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*جزيل الشكر والتقدير للدكتور / محمد لطفى على تهنئته الكريمة* 
*موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------


## صفاء عطاالله

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*يطيب لي أن  أتقدم بخالص التهنئة للأستاذ/ هيثم الفقي لإشراف سيادته على قسم السادة المحامين* 
*مع خالص دعواتنا بالتوفيق والسداد*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*جزيل الشكر والتقدير للأستاذة / صفاء عطا الله على تهنئتها الكريمة*  :Smile: 
*وخالص تحياتى لشخصها الكريم*

----------


## أم خطاب

مبارك للأخ هيثم الفقي للأفتتاح مكتب حضرت في المنتدى 
وكذلك مبارك على أشراف قسم قانون مصر 


بس ياترى الي يتدخل المكتب كااام راح تكون الاتعاب الدخول لحل القضايا 

اردت أن نتمازح بهذا الأمر اكرر تهنئتي لكم بتكوين مكتب في المنتدى 


As

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شكرا للأخت الزميلة / أم خطاب على تهنئتها الكريمة* 
*بالنسبة للاستشارات نحن نساعد أعضاء المنتدى قدر المستطاع لتزليل أى صعوبة قانونية قد تعترضهم.......* 
*بالنسبة للأتعاب لا نطلب من أعضاء المنتدى أتعابا لقاء تقديم الاستشارات فى المنتدى فهى مجانية........*
*أما بالنسبة للوكالة الفعلية فالأتعاب فيها يمكن التفاهم فيها فيما بيننا من باب مقولة*

* " من حضر القسمة فليقتسم "*

----------


## ymy

[align=center]* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك 
والتميز ليس بالجديد على سيادتك
*[/align]

----------

